# Rabbit Shed - My Blog...



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought it would be nice to share our from scratch new bunny quarters....

Here goes:

We started building it at my OH unit (excuse the rubbish in the background  )

My OH starting the side...










The first side built & the plastic coated wood underneath that is planned to be the base...










We screwed the 2 sides to the base to measure the front and back, then built the panels to fit...










We then dismantled it all (the good thing about building it in sections), and took it home to paint...










We then attached feather-board (leaving a gap for a window)










My Dad then suggested he had 'just the thing', a large window frame / window. We stripped off the feather-board and mounted the new freebie...










Here it is boarded back up...










We boarded up the front and the door, made a roof (exterior ply) then covered the back half of the roof using heat up roofing felt.. The window is balancing in the frame in the pic because I want to paint the frame before fixing in the window.










That's as far as we have got up to date....


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

That's really good. 

If you don't mind, how much did it cost to make your own rather than buy one from a company? 

Sorry for being picky...if it was me i'd have wanted it bigger...but then i do have large bunnies.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> That's really good.
> 
> If you don't mind, how much did it cost to make your own rather than buy one from a company?
> 
> Sorry for being picky...if it was me i'd have wanted it bigger...but then i do have large bunnies.


Its cost roughly £80 so far, that's for the scant (frame), feather-boards, roof exterior ply, plastic covered ply (floor) and the treated timber its sitting on.

Not included in the price are: Window & frame / Heat up felt.

We used to have one from B&Q, (just normal storage shed, not bunny house) £150ish and it was rubbish quality, it ended up falling to pieces in 18 months, at least we know this one is solid 

I would have had a huge shed too if I could, we just haven't got the hard-standing space for one any bigger. It will (when finished) be attached to this:










with a run between the two, It should be enough space for my 3, there will be shelves and ladders in the shed too


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow that is alot cheaper than buying one ready made! And you can ensure the quality of it then aswell. 

Sounds good. Look forward to pics when it's all finished!

I need to spruce up my bunny shed when my pair go back out.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm getting a new shed next week! Probably my hubby and I will end up killing each other putting it up, but the buns will love it!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Fabulous, and looks pleasing to the eye too.

We are getting Betty a run tomorrow. Hubby has this idea that when they are bonded we will put the two hutches together, and the two runs. I'll let him play. It will do temporarily if the garden isn't complete by then.

I just wish we could make a shed/hutch like that.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Update:

Finishing off the roof felt (skin on my knuckle removed in the process ) :










Roof back on and the second coat of paint drying:










We now have the corners to cover, top piece making for above the door, a coat of sadolin on the window frame, the locks to put on the door, and the inside shelves etc to do, then to lift the shed and place concrete posts underneath for it to sit on


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

The next step was to make the concrete area larger....

Ready for slabs:


Then everything was put on hold, as this happened:



This weekend we painted the window frame with black sadolin and cut concrete fence posts down to size to sit the shed on, then moved the shed back into place:



We then lifted the hutch into place (please excuse my nosy cat  lol )



We still have lots to do: the corners to cover, the frame taking out to paint behind, the bottom slats to paint, a top piece making for above the door, the locks to put on the door, the window to fit and the inside shelves to make. The hutch also needs a new bottom door as Seth has attacked it and ruined it :sosp: Then the run to make to connect them together 

Thanks for looking


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

looks brilliant  

thats a lot of bloomin work, you've done really well!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

gem88 said:


> looks brilliant
> 
> thats a lot of bloomin work, you've done really well!


Thanks!

It hasn't really taken as long as we thought it would, saying that we still have a lot to do to it :lol:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks fab!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats really nice, it may be a lot of hardwork but you can stand back and be proud of what you have achieved. 

I'm no DIYer, the only nails I'm familiar with are those on the ends of my fingers. I was careful not to mention screws.

We are having our garden landscaped to accommodate the pets, someone is doing it for us. Then I can get a nice rabbit accommodation for them, again it will have to be from a company that will install it.


----------

